

Please Make the iPhone Weather Application Location Aware - j053003
http://pleasemaketheiphoneweatherapplicationlocationaware.com/

======
spudlyo
It also wouldn't hurt to change the icon as well. The calendar app's icon does
this.

~~~
LiveTheDream
+1 for changing the icon based on the primary location. I want this feature
much more than location-awareness. (Jailbroken iPhone has icon-changing
weather app)

~~~
c1sc0
Is it (technically & politically) possible to make the App Icon change based
on App State? I thought that was restricted / impossible a while back.

~~~
sgman
Not if you're the developer of the built-in weather app.

------
qq66
I see these sentence-long domain names with static content from time to time.
What motivates people to do this instead of a tweet or similar?

~~~
notauser
I can't remember seeing a tweet linked as a HN story, but this sentence long
domain names get a lot of publicity every now and again.

Successful strategies tend to get copied.

~~~
byrneseyeview
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=205918>

But generally, you are correct.

------
samratjp
Definitely seems like a no-brainer that Apple forgot. Does this request means
that the weather will get current location and update temp. when the app is
opened? Or a dynamic update as you move along - I mean if this is the case,
I'd love to have it while driving along and get weather updates for the route.

~~~
hartror
I expect it was omitted just like copy and paste were omitted so they could
get it right. But the squeaky wheel gets the oil so they haven't done anything
about it.

Thats my guess for what it is worth :)

------
mambodog
I like that it showed me the weather in Fahrenheit, even though I'm in
Australia. Location aware...ish.

~~~
Naga
I'm pretty sure it shows Fahrenheit everywhere by default.

------
usaar333
Aren't there apps that can do this?

~~~
harshpotatoes
reproduces functionality of apple's products?

------
jolan
I've wanted this forever. I made <http://geoipweather.com/> for my own use but
GeoIP's (free) database is pretty bad, and damn near useless when using AT&T
proxy servers via 3G.

------
nhooey
Maybe adding one of the most vital parts about the weather, humidity, would
also help.

How on earth are you supposed to know if 25 °C or 77 °F is going to be sweaty
and uncomfortable, if you don't know what the humidity is?

------
BrianHammond
Rejected: location-aware weather can be obtained by looking out the window.

------
redcap
What I "love" about the iPhone weather app is that it tells you the weather
for Tuesday (yesterday) when today is Wednesday.

(I live in Tokyo but I guess this would be the same for Australia as well)

------
geofffox
There are plenty of other problems with this app. It is 2:49 AM EDT on
Wednesday as I type this yet the app is showing me the forecast high/low for
Tuesday on top.

------
yellowbkpk
The My-Cast weather app shows weather based on your location by default. Full
disclosure: I work on the backend systems for the app.

------
adamtmca
I'd love to see other applications be able to pull current weather from the
location aware weather app.

------
izendejas
that or this device (and other phones) should come with a thermometer. then
you could do distributed (aka, "participatory") sensing. :)

<http://urban.cens.ucla.edu/vision/>

~~~
c1sc0
Unless you put your iPhone in a place where body heat can't warm it an an
electronic thermometer is pretty useless. Most mountaineering watches (Suunto
& Co) show the correct temp. only after 20 mins. or so. And that's without
taking into account the heat the device itself produces, which may be non-
negligible for the iPhone.

